# Camp Sunshine Tournament at West Point



## Fishawhile (Aug 14, 2009)

It's time again for the Camp Sunshine Tournament which will be held the weekend of September 19th. This is a partner tournament with the winning team receiving a new boat (a Ranger or Stratos), Yamaha motor, and trailer. 

This is one of the premier fishing tournaments in North Georgia and is extremely well run and is fun for the entire family. If you don't fish a single tournament all year, this is the one that you want to participate in. 

Enter early and get a great starting number. The tournatment will be held at Highland Marine and is sponsered by Wendy's, Yamaha, Lowrance, HD Marine, Highland Marina, and Sygma. Let's get behind this tournament and keep it at West Point! 

Please e-mail for an entry application at TKnapp@Charter.net


----------



## brunofishing (Aug 14, 2009)

How much$$ and what time?


----------



## Fishawhile (Aug 16, 2009)

Safe light and $250 per boat....


----------



## Fishawhile (Sep 4, 2009)

Come on out and fish the Camp Sunshine Tournament on September 19th.....It's for a great cause!


----------



## Gary Mercer (Sep 21, 2009)

Somebody needs to post the blow-by-blow results for those of us who are mildly interested.
Thanks


----------



## mikef61 (Sep 21, 2009)

Keep checking hd-marine.com for the results and pictures. They will eventually have them posted. Two 20+ sacks were leading Sat. Don't know how they finished Sun.


----------



## mikef61 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Camp Sunshine benefit tournament results are now posted! Go to hd-marine.com website. Click on 2009 Camp Sunshine Results on main page. Thanks to all the teams that participated for this worthwhile cause.


----------

